# Forum General Introduce Yourself  здравствуйте,  меня зовут Мария

## MLC

здравствуйте,  меня зовут Мария
Я изучаю русский язык уже 3 месяца. Я училась 20 лет назад, в это время я взяла GCSE, но потом ничего не сделала с языком. Я хотела бы иметь возможность читать оригинальные русские тексты и говорить больше, чем «как вы? и какая погода сегодня?» !!   я надеюсь, что смогу это сделать...... Я с нетерпением жду встречи с вами.  пока

----------


## lorente

Привет!  Мы можем пообщаться в Skype или watsapp

----------

